# performanţă



## lletraferida

Am o întrebare : 

Cum aş putea spune în engleză _performanţă _?
Contextul este următorul:  
Aplicaţiile kinetoterapiei în afecţiunile din activitatea sportivă de performanţă 

M-am gândit la varianta Applications of kinesitherapy in the (*) sports activity related diseases

Aveți vreo idee ?
Mersi.


----------



## Ralu

De ce nu-i spui pur şi simplu "performance sports"? Ştiu că sună _furculision_, dar expresia există. Ai putea să încerci cu "strenuous", deşi sensul nu e chiar acelaşi... Din păcate, nu-mi vine nimic mai potrivit pentru moment.


----------



## danylor

Sport de performanta este "professional sports" in engleza.


----------



## lletraferida

Vă mulţumesc, 

optasem pentru Career sportsmen. (Mersi, danylor, nu ştiu cum de nu mi-a venit ideea cu professional, era aproape ) respectiv career-envisaging sports activity. 

Ştiu c-am lungit-o, dar sper că nu sună aşa de rău. 

Mersi amândurora, încă o dată. 

lletraferida


----------

